# Already Resigned. Still Salary is Pending



## AmalK (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello All,

I was previously working on a LLC Company which is located on Duabi and I really did not satisfied with that employer and I found a New Job in JLT Free Zone and I moved to it. [Worked only there less than 6months]
On My Previous Company I cancelled my visa and That employer promised me to give my pending balance after he get a new person and I promised to him I will give 1/2 of the Visa cost for the New Person. 
He hold my 1 1/2 month salary with him and till now he didn't paid and now he is playing with me. He is giving dates that he will pay and he don't pay on the date. 

As well he is going to charge the all visa cost for new person.

In this kind of a Case How can I get my salary ? Can I file a Complaint against him on Labour Court ? Because I am already cancelled my visa with him. If yes Please explain me the situation like this


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Before you cancelled your visa, you must have signed a piece of paper saying that the company has cleared all their dues towards you. So your case is a bit weak. 
Is there any written correspondence with your previous employer stating the payment arrangements?
In any case, contact the MOL to have a discussion with them. From what I have heard, they are sympathetic towards employee rights. Contact information (address, phone number, live chat etc on their website Ministry of Labour)


----------



## Fletch1969 (Nov 12, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Before you cancelled your visa, you must have signed a piece of paper saying that the company has cleared all their dues towards you. So your case is a bit weak.


I don't know the law here that well, but my last company, (in a Freezone) told me that they would not process my visa cancellation unless I had already signed the paper saying that they had paid me everything that they were due to. I had no choice as they had already hung onto my visa for too long; three weeks after my notice period had ended they still had not applied to have it cancelled. I was less than happy signing, but saw no choice. Luckily I got everything that was due, but I've heard the same tale elsewhere when people didn't.


----------



## AmalK (Jan 7, 2014)

Fletch1969 said:


> I don't know the law here that well, but my last company, (in a Freezone) told me that they would not process my visa cancellation unless I had already signed the paper saying that they had paid me everything that they were due to. I had no choice as they had already hung onto my visa for too long; three weeks after my notice period had ended they still had not applied to have it cancelled. I was less than happy signing, but saw no choice. Luckily I got everything that was due, but I've heard the same tale elsewhere when people didn't.


Thanks for your Response FLETCH 

Similar Happened to me. I need to go for new Job Sooner and I had to Sign that Paper


----------



## AmalK (Jan 7, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Before you cancelled your visa, you must have signed a piece of paper saying that the company has cleared all their dues towards you. So your case is a bit weak.
> Is there any written correspondence with your previous employer stating the payment arrangements?
> In any case, contact the MOL to have a discussion with them. From what I have heard, they are sympathetic towards employee rights.


Hi RSINNER,

Thanks for your Response.
I had to sign that paper because I need to go for that New Company sooner and there was no way to process my cancellation without signing that paper. 

I do not have a Written Correspondence. But I do have mails and Whatsapp Conversations. Will it be helpful for me ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AmalK said:


> I do not have a Written Correspondence. But I do have mails and Whatsapp Conversations. Will it be helpful for me ?


That should help. The immediate step should be to talk to MOL.

In general, that piece of paper for visa cancellation should only be signed when the company has cleared all dues (final salary etc.). sign that paper, hand over passport, and they can get the visa cancelled.

In your case, you should have just asked them to withhold "half the visa fees for your replacement" and clear off everything else. Though I agree that at such a critical stage when you are trying to start the next job, this is easier said than done.


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

There is this system called WPS (Wages protecting system) they will be able to know if he really paid you off or not.
but still you need to clarify this with MOL 800665 give them a call, wont take you more than 5 minutes.


----------

